# Inspection tips



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

Packages have been in the Warre's for almost two weeks and taking the syrup heavy via the top feeders. Ladies seem happy and well bee-haved. Wanting to inspect the hives this weekend, check comb building, see if the queen is laying etc. Top bars are movable. Was wanting any pointers for Warre inspections. Views? Tips etc. Things to avoid.. open to it all....


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I made two Warre Hives and a Octagon Warre Hive. I have gone in twice and really destroyed the hive both times. My problem was that I made the bars too short and they have fallen in both times. BE CAREFUL. In my case, I just hope they are able to build back quickly. I am not sure how to replace the top bars at this point. Big problem.


----------



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks.. I did the inspection, but was careful not to remove any with substantially drawn comb. I removed 3, and got a good sense for how active thing were. I must say, the ladies have been hard at it! I should have a more direct view when the build down into the second box. I can look up through the screened bottom board.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I am wondering how quick the hive can rebuild itself. I have been giving it a lot of sugar water.

Chad


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure about sugar water, I never use it. I can say during a big nectar flow they can build remarkably fast. I have a whole box packed to bursting with snowy white comb and capped honey. It only took them about three days.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I looked at your blog and you are using frames instead of just top bars.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

I have Langs and Warré Hives.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I just bought my bees about a month ago. To really get them going you should feed them 1:1 ratio of water to sugar. I have five hives and I am using 7 pint glasses. They can go through that in about 2 days.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and thanks for checking out my blog. 

I may feed later, I've read mixed things about sugar water. For now if I can leave them with plenty of honey that's the plan. One thing I do is give them back the leftover wax and honey from when I rob them in a top feeder. I figure if I don't need it might as well give it back to them.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have an established hive that is fine. If you want to grow your hive in the hope of splitting then I have heard to give them lots of sugar water. Since I have a new hive I have to feed them.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Good discussion, I have three new packages in two Langs and one TBH and wonder the same thing. How much and how long. I am /have fed sugar water and Dadant food patties. At one point I became concerned about congesting the new brood comb with food supplies. But, now I am just feeding heavily. Right or wrong? Hard to tell. Hope some old hands see this thread and give some advice.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Something I read on M. Bushes site, if you feed dry sugar instead of sugar water they will only take it if they absolutely need it. Here in Virginia water is very abundant naturally so if I ever decide to feed sugar, the dry route is the way I will go.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to go back in a week and nail down the frames. The problem is there isn't much room.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I read that, Think I will try it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

julysun said:


> I read that, Think I will try it. Thanks for the reminder!


Not sure about the climate in Baytown, TX. You might just want to make sure you have freshwater nearby.


----------

